# Seminars



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Have I mentioned that I LOVE living in a city that actually has dog stuff going on? So happy we recently moved!

I have a working spot in a Bridget Carlsen seminar, coming up in December. I've seen her once before and love the energy she gets out of her dogs. Soo....hope we get tons out of that seminar. 

I recently found out that Kathy Keats will be coming to town to do a mental management type seminar and I'm thinking of going for the obedience portion. I'd love some new ideas to cut ring nerves, be everything my dog needs, etc. Has anyone had experience with Kathy?

Connie Cleveland is also coming in January. I'm all out of $$ for working spots but think that auditing this one would fit us better anyway. Has anyone had the chance to work with Connie?

Woohoo!! Lots o' learning to be had this year. I'm thankful that my pup is on the mend and we plan to make the most of it


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Before you go to Bridget make sure your dog can :
Spin
Twist
Lift to food (get it)

If you can get some behavior offering that is even better, and snatching food off a target. Does your pup love to tug?

Just with these few things you will get a LOT more out of her seminar, and better off than 50% of the people there.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Before you go to Bridget make sure your dog can :
> Spin
> Twist
> Lift to food (get it)
> ...


Thanks for this ^^ My dog knows spin/twist and loves to jump around for food, high hand touch, etc. Understands and drives to targets although I don't use these as often as Bridget does. 

He is a nut about tugging...just insane and has awesome toy drive. So excited to have Bridget show us how to use all of this to our advantage!

We are working on offering behaviors. He'd much rather just be told what to do but we'll get there.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK good. And if your spin/twist he will do without being lured, then good. Amazing how many people say oh my dog knows spin/twist then they proceed to bust out the world's slowest spin lured by a cookie in the dog's face LOL

If you hold out and ask for more and more, they pick up on behavior offering quick. Do not feed him his dinner without asking if he's hungry and getting some behaviors! Always "YES" and reward when he is in motion.
Not that I expect everyone that goes to Bridgit's seminar to become a convert, but when in Rome, do as the Romans -- if you are paying for her advice might as well prepare yourself and get the most out of it.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Where are you training now? Are you going to any agility trials?


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> Where are you training now? Are you going to any agility trials?


No agility trials for us for at least the next few months. Indy had some major surgeries and has been doing rehab 2x a week since April. He is cleared to do most obedience things, as well as working jump chutes and sprints for agility. No actual courses yet... Hopefully we will get him super strong/coordinated and free of restrictions soon!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I chose the to do the working spot at a Connie 2 day seminar last winter. It was wonderful. My puppy was a bit too young to get a lot out of it, but I sure did. If you do take the Connie seminar, you cannot ask here any fieldwork questions, she wants to retain her amateur status. So if she answers fieldwork questions she cannot run her dogs at field events as an amateur. Which of course everyone up here wants to ask her field questions. She also doesn't do agility. So if you want to learn more about obedience, Connie's seminar is wonderful.


----------

